# Grandson the Woodworker



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I have discerned that minimal bragging rights are permissible here. All my grandkids (and others) are here for Thanksgiving week. The 9-year old took over my shop to make a sword and shield (see pictures). He designed, drew the patterns, cut them out on the scroll saw and painted. Granddaddy helped with the belt sander, the shield points, and covering the handles. I think he did a good job ,and thought I'd post in case any of you need a project to share with the kids over the holiday. Hope everyone here has a very blessed Thanksgiving. 

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Roefa said:


> I think he did a good job ,and thought I'd post in case any of you need a project to share with the kids over the holiday. Hope everyone here has a very blessed Thanksgiving.
> 
> Roger
> (Roefa)


I'll say he did! Excellent and good on you for getting him into the shop and working safely. Neat project and thanks for posting it. You have a great holiday as well!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Roger, that's pretty darn good!!

You should be very proud of him!!

Very nice job!!


----------

